# You people are no help!!



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

Sooooo.... I desperately wanted a Kindle when they first came out.  Couldn't afford it.  Price came down. Still couldn't afford it.  Had a live sighting a month and a half ago. Really, really NEED a Kindle.  Now the Kindle2 is out and just as I suspected someone else desperately needed the new one and sold their old one for a price I could afford.  Yay me!  I have waited this long so I just said standard shipping is fine.  I'm dying here!  I thought I would prepare myself for my new Kindle by reading the information on Kindleboards.  That would surely take the edge off my increasingly manic behavior over the fact that I DON"T YET HAVE MY KINDLE (it's not due until Monday or Tuesday)  
You people are not helping me!  All you're doing is making more desperate to get the thing!  I'm about ready to find out in what part of the country the delivery truck is in and drive there myself!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, jan! So glad to have you here.

Yes, the wait can be agonizing but this is a really good group to hang out with...we'll help you over the hump  

L


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to Kindleboards, the only place I am aware of where people with addictions come only to find that others make it worse.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry your Kindle is taking so long to arrive.

Warning: As you may have already figured out from reading the messages on this board, for anyone who likes to read the Kindle can become addictive.


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

Ahhhhh okay.  Deep breaths.  I have actually learned a lot here, but now I REALLY WANT TO TRY IT OUT!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome!  The same thing happened to me, but wait till you see the accessories board, you might lose your mind    Btw, do not visit the decal girl skins topic, that'll probably make you lose your mind for good


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I love this board.  I get the best info as everyone here is always ready to help.  Thanks all.


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

Decalgirl are you kidding?  I've already ordered one!  Other than that... I'm taking your advice and staying away from the accessory board.  Otherwise, I'll probably end up buying it it's own car or something!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome!  To distract you, we'll ask the following questions....answer in any way you see fit (but bonus points for interpretive dance):
1.  What books have you already bought?
2.  Do you have a cover yet?
    2a.  Is it Oberon?  Or Medge?
    2b.  If it's Oberon, what style and color?
3.  Have you bought a skin (or 5) for it yet?
4.  What books are on your to buy list?
5.  Are you familiar with coinstar?
6.  What about Hugh Jackman?
7.  Hibbing?  Have you?  Would you?

We're glad you're here!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you look in the signature line, several of the board members have Enabler as part of the sig.We will help you with your addiction. Not to make it go away, but we will help make it worse.  While you are here, go to the Welcome page and introduce yourself, so we can get to know you better. Glad to have you with the rest of us Kindleholics.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think some of those sigs should be more specific "Accessories Enabler" "Book Buying Enabler" "Bacardi Jim Enabler"


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I think some of those sigs should be more specific "Accessories Enabler" "Book Buying Enabler" "Bacardi Jim Enabler"


Point taken.


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay Robin,
1. What books have I already bought?  I didn't know I could buy them before I had a Kindle to put them on!! Is this true?  Now I know what I'm going to do this weekend!!
2.  My Kindle is coming with an M-Edge brown leather cover
3. I bought a DecalGirl "Olga" skin.  Waiting for that to arrive as well
4.  To buy list:  Where would I even begin?  Hmmm  Maeve Binchy has a new book out; The Reader: Maybe Jodi Picoult's new one.  
5. Coinstar?  What's Coinstar?  Do I need it?  I mean I'm sure I need it...
6. Hugh Jackman.... sigh....
7. Hibbing? (see #5) 
Educate me oh wise ones!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--welcome to the chaos!

(I second the note to stay away from the Accessories area as much as possible, we'll drive you completely over the edge if you hang out there long enough! There should be a warning sticky at the top of that forum.)

Anyway, this is why I always end up spending extra on shipping--Amazon loves me, I almost never take super saver even when I qualify for it. NO PATIENCE AT ALL. I was just on the decalgirl site figuring out what iphone & macbook skins I wanted, and realized that I'd rather put the iphone skin money towards priority shipping for the macbook, because I don't want to wait the extra week! 

But hey, a few more days & you'll have your new-to-you K1 in your hands. All the waiting irritation will melt away like a bad dream.

Unfortunately, you can only buy Kindle books with a registered Kindle--if the previous owner can provide you with the serial number now, you could register it. Meanwhile, do what I did, go add the Universal Wish List button to your browser tool bar, and start compiling a Kindle wish list of books so you're ready to hit the ground running! http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/get-button

(Yes, you need Coinstar. Coinstar counts your loose change for you & spits back an Amazon gift certificate. LOL http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/a-home)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually, can you buy books before your kindle is registered to someone else?  Hmmm.  Perhaps I shouldn't have mentioned it.  I bought mine from Amazon, so it was registered when it was shipped.  But I bet someone here has an answer.

Coinstar is one of those machines where you can cash in your coins.  A lot of the KB members cash in their coins and get amazon.com gift cards so they can buy their books with those.  Keeps you from putting it straight onto your credit card.  I'm pretty sure the link is coinstar.com, so you can enter your zip code to see if there's a machine near you, and what options you have with the machine.


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

Coinstar will give me Amazon Gift Certs!  Groan, now I'll probably start digging in peoples couch cushions and car seats for change.  I see a life of crime ahead...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I always love it when I have a legitimate excuse for a Hugh picture!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Actually, can you buy books before your kindle is registered to someone else? Hmmm. Perhaps I shouldn't have mentioned it. I bought mine from Amazon, so it was registered when it was shipped. But I bet someone here has an answer.


She would need to have the serial number from the former owner. If the Kindle has been shipped, it might be hard to get that info, but the former owner might have it. Doesn't hurt to ask!

Jan, with the serial number, you can register the Kindle and then you can start downloading samples and buying books.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Welcome! To distract you, we'll ask the following questions....answer in any way you see fit (but bonus points for interpretive dance):
> 1. What books have you already bought?
> 2. Do you have a cover yet?
> 2a. Is it Oberon? Or Medge?
> ...


I would add:

8. How do you feel about naming your Kindle? If you are positively inclined towards this, what names are you considering?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What type of pie do you like?


----------



## rshives (Feb 19, 2009)

You can register the Kindle with the serial number as long as the previous owner has de-registered it.  If he hasn't, you can de-register it from the Kindle itself when you get it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

In the book Corner, there is a thread that lists the many sites where you can download onto your computer cheap or free books.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1136.0.html

Sorry, don't know how to make this a clickable link.

edit. Hey Maybe I do!


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

I am definitely going to name my kindle but don't know what yet.  I used to have a car named Chip because it had a big .... wait for it.... chip on the front.  I will have to see what strikes me with the Kindle.  My ipod is Poddy simply because my 3 year old niece found "potty humor" so funny.  

Favorite Pie:  Black Bottom!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

intinst said:


> In the book Corner, there is a thread that lists the many sites where you can download onto your computer cheap or free books.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1136.0.html
> 
> ...


Forgot to add: 
After they are on your computer, they are easily moved to the KIndle via the USB cord.


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Intinst! I'll do that!  Free books are always a bonus, plus it will give something to do!  I hope my boss doesn't read this (I'm at work) I'm sure he would say he has plenty for me to do!!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes your addicted!!!!

Like so many of us at work but here on KB....got having something to do to pay for the books besides digging in seat cushions
The good thing about my boss is she has a loud distinctive laugh so i normally hear her before she gets to my office giving me just enough time to minimize the screen


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

janvankan said:


> I'll probably end up buying it it's own car


Made me lol!



janvankan said:


> You people are not helping me! All you're doing is making [me] more desperate to get *the thing*!


*harumph* WE do not refer to our beloved Kindles as "thing", not even "The thing". *mutters something curmudgeonly about the class of people allowed to buy Kindles nowadays*

I want a .sig that identifies me as a Bacardi Jim enabler!!


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know the feeling, I'm addicted to these boards. I plan to order mine on Monday, but I think I'm going to do 1 day delivery, hopefully it will come the next day!  It makes you anxious...right.


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmmmm "Thing" kind of like "Hand" in the Adams Family.... I'm kind of liking it.... maybe I'll name it "Thing"


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I also have the olga skin but now you need the green World Tree Oberon cover to go with it.


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

Green World Tree Oberon Cover.... Right.... I'll put it on my list.


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

I just searched for the Oberon Green Tree cover. Yup I have to have it!  For sure I'm going no where near the accessory boards!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the Olga skin with the M-Edge Executive Leather Cover in Jade Green. They are beautiful together.  

It's $34.99


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

janvankan said:


> Hmmmm "Thing" kind of like "Hand" in the Adams Family.... I'm kind of liking it.... maybe I'll name it "Thing"


Ok, well, as a _formal_ name, I suppose that's acceptable, then.


----------



## janvankan (Mar 6, 2009)

Cat you are too funny!  I have to admit I did have a little twinge when I wrote "the thing" !  But now that it may end up with "Thing" as a name, you have no one but yourself to blame (can you tell I'm a mom!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Cat said:


> Made me lol!
> 
> *harumph* WE do not refer to our beloved Kindles as "thing", not even "The thing". *mutters something curmudgeonly about the class of people allowed to buy Kindles nowadays*
> 
> I want a .sig that identifies me as a Bacardi Jim enabler!!


I think Thing 1 would be fine. Then if you get a second it can be Thing 2.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I guess we are helping. At least, helping you with more ways to spend money. The problem with this board is that you tend to spend more time reading it than the Kindle.   Lots of great information and lots of enablers and tons of fun.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

janvankan said:


> All you're doing is making more desperate to get the thing!


Many of us prefer to call it the Klassic Kindle (or KK) when referring to the original Kindle. (Either that or simply, My Precious.  )


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I think Thing 1 would be fine. Then if you get a second it can be Thing 2.


Play all day!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Play all day!


Exactly.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

janvankan said:


> You people are not helping me!


What do you mean, we're not helping. Free books, ideas on covers, skins, Hugh, pie... Oh, you meant breaking the addiction.. No, we are no help there!


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, I've never asked what Hibbing is but I want to know too! Where did that come from and who came up with it?  

Welcome to the boards! I too love Coinstar, Oberons, and of course Dexter Vaquero (my Kindle). The more you hang out here, the more money you will spend! But it's so much fun, it's totally worth it. What can I say? Dexter and his accessories are my only vice!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> No, we are no help there!


That may even be in the bylaws.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh lookie..we have a new victim member to corrupt enable help.

Welcome!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

This thread is sooo funny. Such a great laugh!! 
Janvankan, Welcome to our asylum, I mean Kindleboards!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh lookie..we have a new victim member to corrupt enable help.
> 
> Welcome!


We're corrupting enabling helping! All of the usual supspects us! Except Bacardi Jim, who is notable by his absence. Actually, ditto EV as well. Hmmmm. Has anyone seen them lately? B/c if there hasn't been a sighting this morning, that's probably not good. We'll all have to be on the lookout now, to make sure styrofoam peanuts don't rain out of the NQK board or something. Or that they're not off staking vampires in the Southern Vampire threads.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, I'm very out of it.  I don't know what hibbing or enabling means.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Sure you do.  You know, enabling?  It's also a term that people in rehab/not in rehab yet but probably should be use to designate people who help them with whatever they're addicted to.  You know, enable them to get access?  In the accessories thread, we're enabling people to spend a LOT of money every day.  By telling them that, yes, they do need another Oberon cover, and decal girl skin, another mighty brite light.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Okay, I'm very out of it. I don't know what hibbing or enabling means.


Should we help him?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Sure you do. You know, enabling? It's also a term that people in rehab/not in rehab yet but probably should be use to designate people who help them with whatever they're addicted to. You know, enable them to get access? In the accessories thread, we're enabling people to spend a LOT of money every day. By telling them that, yes, they do need another Oberon cover, and decal girl skin, another mighty brite light.


I had seriously never heard that term. It makes sense now, though. LOL


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Though I think that what we do is more in line with the Borg's "assimilating" (I think I have that right).  

Resistance is futile!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

janvankan said:


> Coinstar will give me Amazon Gift Certs! Groan, now I'll probably start digging in peoples couch cushions and car seats for change. I see a life of crime ahead...


its amazing how all that change adds up


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Though I think that what we do is more in line with the Borg's "assimilating" (I think I have that right).
> 
> Resistance is futile!


Perhaps you are right, and resistance is futile.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

janvankan said:


> Sooooo.... I desperately wanted a Kindle when they first came out. Couldn't afford it. Price came down. Still couldn't afford it. Had a live sighting a month and a half ago. Really, really NEED a Kindle. Now the Kindle2 is out and just as I suspected someone else desperately needed the new one and sold their old one for a price I could afford. Yay me! I have waited this long so I just said standard shipping is fine. I'm dying here! I thought I would prepare myself for my new Kindle by reading the information on Kindleboards. That would surely take the edge off my increasingly manic behavior over the fact that I DON"T YET HAVE MY KINDLE (it's not due until Monday or Tuesday)
> You people are not helping me! All you're doing is making more desperate to get the thing! I'm about ready to find out in what part of the country the delivery truck is in and drive there myself!


What made you think the waiting would be easier with us? By now of course, you realize we are all addicted, and would be ready for rubber rooms if anything happened to our kindles. Welcome to the asylum


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> What made you think the waiting would be easier with us? By now of course, you realize we are all addicted, and would be ready for rubber rooms if anything happened to our kindles. Welcome to the asylum


Sad thing is, I think we would all do fine in an asylum as long as we had our Kindles. And a comp to access KB. And of course Whispernet. And someone else's credit card with unlimited funds for book buying!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hibbing, MN was Betsy's mothers' home town. She likes to work into the Boards in memory of her mother. we help.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> We're corrupting enabling helping! All of the usual supspects us! Except Bacardi Jim, who is notable by his absence. Actually, ditto EV as well. Hmmmm. Has anyone seen them lately? B/c if there hasn't been a sighting this morning, that's probably not good. We'll all have to be on the lookout now, to make sure styrofoam peanuts don't rain out of the NQK board or something. Or that they're not off staking vampires in the Southern Vampire threads.


Maybe they actually went to SA. Gables Girl should know.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Sad thing is, I think we would all do fine in an asylum as long as we had our Kindles. And a comp to access KB. And of course Whispernet. And someone else's credit card with unlimited funds for book buying!


Unlimited time to read!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

BambiB said:


> This thread is sooo funny. Such a great laugh!!
> Janvankan, Welcome to our asylum, I mean Kindleboards!


Haha, yep. I got a giggle out of it as well.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

intinst said:


> Unlimited time to read!


Exactly!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Sad thing is, I think we would all do fine in an asylum as long as we had our Kindles. And a comp to access KB. And of course Whispernet. And someone else's credit card with unlimited funds for book buying!





intinst said:


> Unlimited time to read!


I might even be able to catch up on my backlog.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Except Bacardi Jim, who is notable by his absence. Actually, ditto EV as well. Hmmmm. Has anyone seen them lately? B/c if there hasn't been a sighting this morning, that's probably not good. We'll all have to be on the lookout now, to make sure styrofoam peanuts don't rain out of the NQK board or something. Or that they're not off staking vampires in the Southern Vampire threads.


*Hello, you've reached the BJ & EV hotline. We're currently in either South America or Maui right now, we're not sure, but it's someplace with cheap tequila 'n short, brown people, anyhow. Feel free to leave a message at the 'Server Down' screen and we'll get back to you once we figure out where we are, and if we care, thank you.*


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

intinst said:


> I might even be able to catch up on my backlog.


I would need a long sentence to accomplish that!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just figured you two were "outside the assylum" with Wonko the Sane.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I just figured you two were "outside the assylum" with Wonko the Sane.


 Well I live with a one and three year old...does that really constitute outside the asylum? I think I would take a padded cell some days over the mess here! 
*disclaimer--I love my kids*


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

More of a jab at B.J.  It's a hitchhiker thing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have the version of this picture with our names on it...actually, that might be a good thing. EV is the guy in the cowboy hat.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Whatever happened to Gruntman? He got his Kindle and then disappeared.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Whatever happened to Gruntman? He got his Kindle and then disappeared.


A common problem, unfortunately. Hopefully he'll be back when the newness wears off.

L


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> More of a jab at B.J. It's a hitchhiker thing.


I am ashamed to say that I haven't read HGTG in about 15 years. I got the whole series in one gigantic book for cheap in the bargain section of B&N when I was in high school. LOVED IT!! Unfortunately, I have moved across the country and back and forth to Europe and could not lug around the 50 pound behemoth. I think it is time to read it again!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

BambiB said:


> I am ashamed to say that I haven't read HGTG in about 15 years. I got the whole series in one gigantic book for cheap in the bargain section of B&N when I was in high school. LOVED IT!! Unfortunately, I have moved across the country and back and forth to Europe and could not lug around the 50 pound behemoth. I think it is time to read it again!


Yes. Now. That is all. 

Sorry to say I haven't downloaded it yet--and it's been a week since the Kindle arrived. Shame on me, that probably should have been the very first book I replicated from my DTB library. I do wish they had a bundled version of the first four books, but I sure as heck can't say I begrudge the extra money going to the Adams estate. Worth every penny and then some. Now if they'd just bring out Last Chance to See in Kindle....

Wonko the Sane....now there's a Kindle name!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Van,
Welcome to the "Restaurant at the end of the Universe".  Or something just as strange.
Don't panic! 
Ok, enough with the HGTG references.
If you keep enough of us typing "stuff" (that is a technical term) then you will be entertained until your Kindle comes.
Good luck and save some accessory buying for after it comes.


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi janvankan!!

I'm still a newbie to the boards myself, but I have learned some really great things.
1 - there are A LOT of free books out there for the Kindle
2 - Everyone here is very helpful and willing to answer your questions
3 - They are all insane and will drive you to spend LOTS AND LOTS OF MONEY!!  

Maybe that's why I love it here... hmmmm....

Oh and I hope you are a fan of The Princess Bride??  If you have only seen the movie and not read the book, then I would suggest you add it to your list of books to read. It's AWESOME and I've been on a Princess Bride kick for like a week now!!

Welcome!
Didi


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I just figured you two were "outside the assylum" with Wonko the Sane.


HA! I park on the carpet. All four Hitchhiker books are available on kindle now. But not the fifth. And not the short story. But I have high hopes.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

(Singing) She's got high hopes. She's got high hopes. She's got high apple pie in the skykkkky hopes(/singing)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

And don't forget you will need a new bag to carry your Kindle. Vera Gladly or Bradley, whichever, has some lovely bags that are perfect for the Kindle. If VB is not to your taste, Coach has a bag, the Mini Lunch Tote, that is wonderful! ( I have 4 VB's and the aforementioned Coach.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> And don't forget you will need a new bag to carry your Kindle. Vera Gladly or Bradley, whichever, has some lovely bags that are perfect for the Kindle. If VB is not to your taste, Coach has a bag, the Mini Lunch Tote, that is wonderful! ( I have 4 VB's and the aforementioned Coach.)


How many covers?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha hum, Robin, were you at work today? I see the time of your post.   
GUESS WHAT  I ordered Kindle 2 at around 12:30 AM today. YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!Luvmy4brats corrupted me. I 1st ordered Amazon Prime, because of her. Then, I paid $3.00 extra to get my Kindle tomorrow, Sat. I never would have done that, but it's too late for me. I've gone over the bend. hahaha!! Well, after all, if I wait until Monday, I might be at work, or the parents who park their cars in front  to pick up their chicklits from school, all drive like maniacs. I want the truck to pull up with ease. See, I care about the driver. 
Actually, I was a wreck all week waiting to order. I couldn't get on the internet on my desktop last night, because of AOL. I got on my laptop. Was afraid of AOL doing something bad to me, so only went to check my credit card to see if it turned over, so I could pay for K2 next month or I starked the Kindle page to make sure that the Kindle was still in stock. I then was getting depressed from all the stress of waiting to order.   So, janvankan, the wait only gets worse after you get your hands on a Kindle & I already have the KK & won't part with it, either. It doesn't make sense, does it?   
The assessories are so much fun, janvankan!!! You have to get them. Yes, I am an enabler. Bad Toby! Yes, I also got handbags just for my Kindle.  
Coinstar --whaaaaa!!! I was at the Stop & Shop that had Coinstar last weekend. I could have gotten rid of my coins & got an Amazon Gift Cer. to help pay for my Kindle. I thought it had to do with laundry machines.   My bad. It's lucky I took a looksee again. Thanks Robin!!
janvankan, have you read the kindle guide yet? That will help bide the time. Oh & practice running to the window to look for the delivery truck every 10 min's, so you'll be well trained. tic tock, tic tock, tic tock...Is it here yet?


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to the boards.

As you have found out already there is three things you must do while waiting for your kindle.
1. accessorize
2. accessorize
3. accessorize

Have fun.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> (Singing) She's got high hopes. She's got high hopes. She's got high apple pie in the skykkkky hopes(/singing)


Cool movie _*A Hole in The Head*_, starred Sinatra and was filmed here on south beach while it was on the down swing in the late 50's. The song *High Hopes* was used for the JFK campaign in 1960.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> HA! I park on the carpet. All four Hitchhiker books are available on kindle now. But not the fifth. And not the short story. But I have high hopes.


Hey Robin you sound like a froody kind of person who really knows were your towel is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> "Bacardi Jim Enabler"


And for those of you with this one, PLEASE STOP enabling him.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> And for those of you with this one, PLEASE STOP enabling him.


But he responds so predictably.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> But he responds so predictably.


Yeah but she has to live with him.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> How many covers?


For K1 I have 2 M-Edge and 2 Oberon. For K2 I have ordered 1 M-Edge and 2 Oberon so far. I think I will have to have the Raven Oberon in navy, but I will wait until I have the first 2 in hand. Maybe.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

You know, that Olga skin you pre-ordered sure would look nice with this pretty bag from Borsa Bella:










                    

See my signature? I am an enabler, too!!!

Oh yeah- you can find that pretty bag and others like it at http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5172147&ga_search_query=borsa+bella&ga_search_type=tag_title


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Hey Robin you sound like a froody kind of person who really knows were your towel is.


I sass that you're pretty hoopy yourself, jackylking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd rather be enabled than disabled.  Sorry if that's not PC, but it's true.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'd rather be enabled than disabled. Sorry if that's not PC, but it's true.


I'm for enabling the disabled....


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'd rather be enabled than disabled. Sorry if that's not PC, but it's true.


Don't worry BJ, we will keep enabling you. This place would be a lot less fun without you and EV.


----------

